# ipx protocol



## TRicketts (Jan 22, 2003)

We have a number of Macs that have upgraded to OS X which need to connect to some Novell servers. Previously, when using 9.2 they could  directly login using the IPX protocol.

OS X does not seem to support IPX and the Macs are now forced to use AppleTalk to connect. This is working somewhat, but is slower and limits thier passwords to 8 characters, and forces them to be in a Organizational Unit with a Bindery context set.  Also local policy dictates that a password must be at least 8 characters.

We are using Netware 4.11 and do not support TCP/IP on the Novell servers.

Linux machines have IPX built into the kernel. Is there some way to get IPX support for Darwin?


----------

